
The need to protect the Internet from 'astroturfing' grows ever more urgent - jedwhite
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/georgemonbiot/2011/feb/23/need-to-protect-internet-from-astroturfing?CMP=twt_gu
======
bediger
How do we detect the astroturfers and shills? It's pretty obvious that sites
likeZDnet.com, techdirt.com and groklaw.net are targeted by some fairly well-
heeled trolls, but what about the more subtle shills? How can we detect and
banish them?

